# Hey IPOD users ... You can be like ME!!



## MA-Caver (Dec 29, 2005)

Interesting article has a ring of truth to it. 

Basically listening to Eye of the Tiger or any other popular MA music (does "Kung Fu Fighting" count?) for prolonged periods with an IPOD or MP3 player isn't healthy for the ears. 

I'm (very) hard of hearing and probably _most_ of it is attributed to *LOUD* music.
http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20051229/tc_nm/protect_ipod_dc

So keep it down will ya? Unless you want folks sneaking up behind you and snapping twigs without worry. 

:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 29, 2005)

Sorry MA-Caver I can't hear you with all the I-Pods going around
Terrry


----------



## Navarre (Dec 30, 2005)

I just got a new i-Pod. I was going to buy new earphones today but haven't made my selection yet.

Good save, MA-Caver!


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 30, 2005)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Sorry MA-Caver I can't hear you with all the I-Pods going around
> Terrry


What?


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 30, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> I just got a new i-Pod. I was going to buy new earphones today but haven't made my selection yet.
> 
> Good save, MA-Caver!


 What?


----------



## arnisador (Jan 1, 2006)

Luckily, I use mine in moderation!


----------

